# Hms Sumar



## Eggo (Dec 3, 2006)

Looking for a WW11 armed yacht based in Jamaica 1940-45 HMS Sumar. My father was AB on it(Jester)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Eggo said:


> Looking for a WW11 armed yacht based in Jamaica 1940-45 HMS Sumar. My father was AB on it(Jester)



I've just had someone ask me about this ship. Her dad also served in her during 1940 - 1945'

Stephen


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you seen this thread?
http://www.boards2go.com/boards/board.cgi?action=read&id=1152241670&user=mightyseas
It appears there are two pictures of her and someone has photos of the crew
and something here ...
http://www.philpash.com/?p=updown
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

According to Warships of WW2, H J Lenton and JJ Colledge she was used in the examination service. (1944) and was sold in 1946. Her tonnage under Thames measurement was 447 and she was built in 1926. Her pennant number was FY1003. Regards, Roger


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

My late (Step)Dad Jack Hutchinson was in the Examinations Service based in Aberdeen during WW2. Sadly apart from that revelation I know nothing

Aye

Pat Thompson

You can't get enough photos of "O'Boats"


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Picture of her found on ebay

http://www.naval-history.net/xDKWW2-4201-40RNShips4Overseas.htm
Anti-Submarine Vessels - MARAVAL (Ty/Lt K Clayton RNVR), SUMAR (Act/Ty/Lt Cdr C A King DSC RNR), both at Bermuda


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*sumar*

found on ebay express


----------



## Capt. Eric Wiberg Esq. (Nov 21, 2008)

The caption for this photo at the Grosse Pointe (Michigan) Historical Society is “The David C. Whitney Yacht ‘Sumar’ named after Susan Marshall Whitney.”
Photo source: http://www.gphistorical.org/whitney.html
The yacht Sumar was commissioned by David C. Whitney (1865-1942) of Grosse Point, Detroit Michigan and named for his wife Susan Marshall. It was built of steel by the Todd Shipyards Corporation in Brooklyn NY, the same yard as the Gannett was built, except it was built by their Tebo Yacht Basin subsidiary. 
The vessel was 160 feet long and propulsion was twin diesel engines which turned two propellers and produced 13 knots. The naval architect was Henry J. Gielow. Her beam was 26 feet and tonnage 319. The engines were built by Cooper-Bessemer and developed 420 horsepower. The vessel was manned by a crew of 21. In 1927 her captain was B. Madsen and in May she was in transit from Manila to Colombo Sri Lanka via Singapore. 
Built in 1926, by April 1931 the Sumar had logged 85,000 nautical miles of cruising, including a cir***navigation of the planet. She ranged from the east and west coasts of the Americas, the Mediterranean and Black Seas, the British Isles, Scandinavia, and the Caribbean. The first part of her route took her to Port of Spain, Rio, Montevideo, then to Hammerfest Norway. Her captain in 1930 was Barney, who had skippered the British war prize Germania and been responsible for 104 idle Hog Island-built ships for two years.


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Sumar


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

yacht Sumar


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Another of Sumar


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's the painting of Sumar by Papaluca


----------



## wcb5828 (Oct 13, 2019)

My Great Grandfather was Barney Madsen. He captained this ship I believe for the Whitney family.


----------

